# Facebook - Cannot be found error?!



## inks26 (Sep 10, 2009)

I have been using facebook for quite a while now but for some reason I cannot access the site all of a sudden...It says at the bottom of the screen
"*looking up www.facebook.com*" and then says "*waiting for search.avg.com*" I then get taken to a page which says "*The webpage "www.facebook.com" cannot be found **DNS error occurred. Server cannot be found. The link may be broken*"

Also a few days ago my facebook account started acting weird...everytime I logged in all the feeds were mixed up. I would have a post from 6 days ago at the top of the feed and then posts from 45 mins ago under it and if I refreshed the screen I would get a white screen...it could taken me ages to get the page to show up again!!

Does anybody know what I could do??


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Is this the only website giving you trouble?

Please click *here* to download and install the *HijackThis installer*.​
Run it and select *Do a system scan and save a logfile*.

The log will be saved in Notepad. Copy and paste the log in your next post.

*Do not fix anything*​


----------



## inks26 (Sep 10, 2009)

It was the only site it was happening to but now I can't get on hotmail or your hijackthis site either...all I get is a white screen!! (so I cant even post the log on here)

I can still get on the google site and this one though(obviously lol)

I am using firefox on my laptop via a wireless internet conection...I have just tried accessing the websites on the main desktop pc and I am having the same issues on there too (white screen)


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Try saving the attached HijackThis installer to your computer.


----------



## inks26 (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks...heres the log

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 19:21:23, on 10/09/2009
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\ACS\AOLacsd.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
c:\APPS\Powercinema\Kernel\TV\CLCapSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared Files\CLML_NTService\CLMLServer.exe
c:\APPS\HIDSERVICE\HIDSERVICE.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared Files\CLML_NTService\CLMLService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\slmdmsr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgemc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgrsx.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgnsx.exe
c:\APPS\Powercinema\Kernel\TV\CLSched.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgcsrvx.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\VTTimer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\VTtrayp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\STDSB.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Icon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Apps\Powercinema\PCMService.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\APPS\SMP\SmpSys.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\Wcescomm.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONENOTEM.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\MI3AA1~1\rapimgr.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://format.packardbell.com/cgi-bin/redirect/?country=UK&range=AD&phase=6&key=SEARCH
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = file:///C:/APPS/IE/offline/uk.htm
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://www.avg.com/ww.special-toolbar-first-run-tlbrf
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Packard Bell
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - *{CFBFAE00-17A6-11D0-99CB-00C04FD64497} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgssie.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-A0E8-F479)Please wait scanning download directories - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Click-to-Call BHO - {5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\wlchtc.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveShellExtensions.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: AVG Security Toolbar BHO - {A3BC75A2-1F87-4686-AA43-5347D756017C} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: ZoneAlarm Spy Blocker BHO - {F0D4B231-DA4B-4daf-81E4-DFEE4931A4AA} - C:\Program Files\ZoneAlarmSB\bar\1.bin\SPYBLOCK.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: ZoneAlarm Spy Blocker - {F0D4B239-DA4B-4daf-81E4-DFEE4931A4AA} - C:\Program Files\ZoneAlarmSB\bar\1.bin\SPYBLOCK.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: AVG Security Toolbar - {CCC7A320-B3CA-4199-B1A6-9F516DD69829} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IMJPMIG8.1] "C:\WINDOWS\IME\imjp8_1\IMJPMIG.EXE" /Spoil /RemAdvDef /Migration32
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002ASync] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002A] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /IMEName
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPLpr] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VTTimer] VTTimer.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VTTrayp] VTtrayp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [STDSB] C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\STDSB.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Icon] C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Icon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCMService] "c:\Apps\Powercinema\PCMService.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG8_TRAY] C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BluetoothAuthenticationAgent] rundll32.exe bthprops.cpl,,BluetoothAuthenticationAgent
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ZoneAlarm Client] "C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GrooveMonitor] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DivX Free Codec] C:\Program Files\DivX Free Codec\Divx Free Update.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NBKeyScan] "C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero8\Nero BackItUp\NBKeyScan.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SmpcSys] C:\APPS\SMP\SmpSys.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [updateMgr] C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\AdobeUpdateManager.exe AcRdB7_1_0
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [IndxStoreSvr_{79662E04-7C6C-4d9f-84C7-88D8A56B10AA}] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Nero\Lib\NMIndexStoreSvr.exe" ASO-616B5711-6DAE-4795-A05F-39A1E5104020
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [H/PC Connection Agent] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\Wcescomm.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Monopod] C:\DOCUME~1\Kay\LOCALS~1\Temp\a.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: OneNote 2007 Screen Clipper and Launcher.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONENOTEM.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\npjpi150_04.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\npjpi150_04.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Create Mobile Favorite - {2EAF5BB1-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI3AA1~1\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI3AA1~1\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Create Mobile Favorite... - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI3AA1~1\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=file://C:\APPS\IE\offline\uk.htm
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} (get_atlcom Class) - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveSystemServices.dll
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgpp.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: avgrsstarter - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\avgrsstx.dll
O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - America Online, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\ACS\AOLacsd.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Free8 E-mail Scanner (avg8emc) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Free8 WatchDog (avg8wd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: CyberLink Background Capture Service (CBCS) (CLCapSvc) - Unknown owner - c:\APPS\Powercinema\Kernel\TV\CLCapSvc.exe
O23 - Service: CyberLink Task Scheduler (CTS) (CLSched) - Unknown owner - c:\APPS\Powercinema\Kernel\TV\CLSched.exe
O23 - Service: CyberLink Media Library Service - Cyberlink - C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared Files\CLML_NTService\CLMLServer.exe
O23 - Service: Generic Service for HID Keyboard Input Collections (GenericHidService) - Unknown owner - c:\APPS\HIDSERVICE\HIDSERVICE.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: SmartLinkService (SLService) - - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\slmdmsr.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Check Point Software Technologies LTD - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe

--
End of file - 11559 bytes


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You do have a couple of suspicious entries in your log. I would click on the *Report* button and kindly ask a malware removal expert to look at it.


----------



## inks26 (Sep 10, 2009)

I have clicked on your red report link in your last post and asked them to take a look...where would I find their reply??


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

inks26 said:


> I have clicked on your red report link in your last post and asked them to take a look...where would I find their reply??


Here.


----------



## inks26 (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You're welcome! 

Hope we get it all working again.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Be patient though. These guys are really busy.


----------



## inks26 (Sep 10, 2009)

Ok thanks again!!


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please visit *Combofix Guide & Instructions * for instructions for installing the recovery console and downloading and running ComboFix.

The only thing different from the instructions there is that when downloading and saving the ComboFix.exe I would like you to rename it to Combo-Fix.exe please.

Post the log from ComboFix when you've accomplished that along with a new HijackThis log.

Important notes regarding ComboFix:

ComboFix may reset a number of Internet Explorer's settings, including making it the default browser. This can easily be changed once we're finished.

ComboFix also prevents autorun of ALL CDs, floppies and USB devices to assist with malware removal & increase security. If this is an issue or makes it difficult for you, please let me know. This can be undone manually when we're finished. Read  *HERE * for an article written by dvk01 on why we disable autoruns.

*Note: During this process, it would help a great deal and be very much appreciated if you would refrain from installing any new software or hardware on this machine, unless absolutely necessary, until the clean up process is finished as it makes our job more tedious, with additional new files that may have to be researched, which is very time consuming.

Also, please do not run any security programs or fixes on your own as doing so may compromise what we will be doing. It is important that you wait for instructions.*


----------

